# Trump Holds Roundtable on Vaping



## alex1501 (25/11/19)

Full video:


For everyone with time, patience...... and possibly mild masochistic tendencies (JK).


P.S.
Also a great example of "keep your friends close and enemies even closer".

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/11/19)

Oops, my keyboard "ate" a "d" in the title. How do I change it?
Never mind, found it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/19)

The main issue for the Americans (everyone) is the "harm" done to kids. We can all appreciate that.

Governments/parents/teachers/god/laws/etc have been unable to prevent kids from drinking, drugs, and smoking. Wha new regulations will ever prevent them from vaping ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------

